# Oscar :D



## Joey (Apr 9, 2011)

This is my little buddy, ive had him for just over a month now im not sure how old he is as i got him from a friend but we've been best buds since  <3


----------



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

He's adorable! Hopefully you can get him another adorable ratty friend ASAP. Rats are very social creatures and need friends of their own species to be completely happy.

That being said, he is super cute and I hope you have more pictures to show us!


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

Awwww! How cute and sweet  

You should definitely look into getting him a rat friend!


----------



## Joey (Apr 9, 2011)

I really wanna get another one but i live in a one bedroom flat and if they don't get on i really don't have room for another cage plus i only got him by himself cos he kept scraping with his sisters and brothers.


----------



## Joey (Apr 9, 2011)

More pictures  

Cheeky git 



















Just took it before he pounced at my phone 










Cuddles <3


----------



## Joey (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## jetta360 (Dec 21, 2010)

How cute! He looks like a character.


----------

